# Favorite new game of 2014?



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

Lots of new games out for the holidays and the new year. When you're not playing Candy Crush, what do you play to pass the time?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Read.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Aside from reading, I like word games. I play Word Hero and a new game called Word Scramble. I also use my 8.9 HD for web viewing and occasionally watching a movie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What's your favorite new game, Robert?  Are you playing a lot of candy crush?

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I tend to play canasta or fruit drops in the evening while waiting on dinner to cook and husband to get home.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Someone I play Words With Friends got me started on Scramble.. playing a ton of games now.

And I got Little Things Forever recently from our app of the day thread and played and finished it..

Started over or going on.. not sure but a bit burned out for now.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

7 Little Words


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> 7 Little Words


Oh yes! My niece showed this one to me. . . .It's quite fun:



There's also a Dice With Buddies game that's basically Yahtzee. Works like Words with Friends.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

My favorite new game is Doctor Who: Legacy. A match three rpg type game, kinda like puzzle quest, but with the Doctor! You play through episodes that randomly drop crystals, companions, doctors and costumes. It's tons of fun and will be released on Kindle next month and currently is on Android and IOS platforms.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw that Doctor Who one in my FB feed and asked when it would be on Kindle . . .that was in November and they said the expected to have it on Kindle by Christmas.  Clearly that didn't happen.  But, I agree, it looks like fun.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Any App suggestions that don't involve other players or Facebook...
I am getting bored. (Do not want slots or card games.) Tired of Lingo, Scrabble. Many Apps are rather kiddish. Thanks.


----------

